# Sore head



## compo (25 Jan 2012)

I popped out on the bike earlier to a shop. I had to pass several parked cars where they park at right angles to the road. There was a window cleaners car with a roof rack and a ladder overhanging by a couple of feet. I eased out to clear the ladder, next thing I knew I was on the ground with a sore head and lots of blood. I obviously didn't ease out enough but quite how I managed to hit the ladder I have no idea. Fortunately, although there was plenty of claret, heads being what they are, the actual cut isn't too bad. A trim with a razor and a couple of butterfly plasters has sorted it out.

The bike was undamaged!


----------



## Thompson (25 Jan 2012)

you should never go under ladders... its bad luck. hope you're ok!


----------



## CopperCyclist (25 Jan 2012)

Sniper?


----------



## Globalti (27 Jan 2012)

Ouch. I did a similar thing in a car park after lunch with a customer; walked under a sign and smacked the top of my head causing me much embarrassment.


----------



## Edge705 (27 Jan 2012)

Ouch  How come your Helmet didnt clip the Ladders instead of your head?


----------



## Crackle (27 Jan 2012)

Ouch!

When I was a kid I cycled into a truck wing mirror once. I watched the bike carry on without me, pedals turning, all in slow motion, then I hit the floor, hard, on my coxycs. I think my arms were still sticking out like they were holding the handlebars too.


----------

